# What blends nicely with lemongrass EO?



## AshleyR (Feb 14, 2009)

Awhile ago I made lemongrass soap. I used way too much EO and my soap smells like extreme PLEDGE.... yuck.

I made some soap curls out of it the other day and would like to use them in another soap (they turned out nice!) 

I don't particularily like the scent of lemongrass, so I'm planning to add a new scent to the batch that I add the curls to, to kind of mask the strong Pledge scent of the curls. 

Any suggestions as to what will smell nice with lemongrass?

TIA!


----------



## blue hill (Feb 14, 2009)

ginger?


----------



## jadiebugs1 (Feb 14, 2009)

Green Tea
Lavender (most florals)
Buttercream (for a more baked lemon cakey fragrance)
????


----------



## carebear (Feb 14, 2009)

sage
orange 10X
lavender


----------



## starduster (Feb 14, 2009)

*Interesting*

The lemon grass interests me as I have some growing and some drying.
Now after reading this thread I am thinking that I should blend it with other EO'S not lemon grass.
This is what I found about lemon grass on the G. page 
;Beyond its popularity as a culinary herb, lemongrass is highly regarded by traditional herbal doctors for its profuse healing qualities. It has been used for centuries to treat colds and flu, stomach cramps and indigestion, flatulence and urinary dysfunctions, fatigue, back pain and menstrual irregularity and yeast infections. Infusions of lemongrass are said to be good for the fire element and an effective treatment for conditions arising from too much wind. Its essential oils are reputed to contain a substance similar to insulin and, therefore, can be used in the treatment of diabetes.


----------



## surf girl (Feb 14, 2009)

It goes very nicely with peppermint.


----------



## heartsong (Feb 14, 2009)

*x*

i like blending it with sage-it really mellows it out.  believe it or not it also blends beautifully with rose or geranium.


----------



## rszuba (Feb 15, 2009)

i have to tell ya, i make a lemongrass eo soap with spearmint leaves in it for soft exfoliant and my friends and family love it. lemongrass is def a fav of mine. very uplifting.


----------



## IanT (Feb 21, 2009)

check this link:

might be just what your looking for 

http://www.rainbowmeadow.com/infocenter ... select.php

"Lemongrass Essential Oil blends well with 
Basil, Benzoin, Bergamot, Black Pepper, Cassia, Citronella, Clary Sage, Eucalyptus, Fir, Geranium, Ginger, Jasmine, Lavender, Lemon, Lime, Mandarin, Orange, Palmarosa, Rose, Sandalwood, Tangerine, Tarragon, Vanilla, Vetiver, Yarrow, Ylang 
There are 73 blends in our database using Lemongrass 
"


----------



## MikeInPdx (Feb 21, 2009)

How about some vetiver and some lavender?


----------



## starduster (Feb 21, 2009)

*Thanks all.*

Looks like anything goes.
Thankyou all very much.
Not much energy just at mo. so I am visualing my next lot of soaping.
It involves much simpler presentation.
It's still in my head with the bats in the Bellfry so you can't see it yet.


----------



## IanT (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: Thanks all.*



			
				starduster said:
			
		

> It's still in my head with the bats in the Bellfry so you can't see it yet.


coooool wording


----------



## AshleyR (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks for all the suggestions! I am starting to get low on a lot of EO's again, so tonight I finally used up the lemongrass curls in a batch scented with blood orange EO and a splash of eucalyptus (I didn't have any peppermint or spearmint, which I would have preferred to use!) I only added 1/2 tsp. of eucalyptus to a 3.5 lb batch of soap, so I don't think it'll come through too much anyway (good!) 

I'll post pics when I cut it tomorrow! I also added calendula petals to the soap. It's gonna be nice I think!


----------

